# Needing a HD antenna... (info on my location inside)



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Dish gave me these suggestions for my antenna:


Local HD channels currently available with an Over the Air Antenna: 

Antenna Name: Winegard Sensar 
Station Local Channel Number 
WPTY-DT 25 
WMC-DT 52 
WLMT-DT 31 
WPXX-DT 51 
WREG-DT 28 
WKNO-DT 29 

Here is my Antenna web info:

------------------------------------------compass/miles from/Freq assign
* yellow - uhf WREG-DT 3.1 CBS MEMPHIS TN 82°/ 20.6 /28 
* green - uhf WMC-DT 5.1 NBC MEMPHIS TN 68° /25.2 /52 
* green - uhf WLMT-DT 30.1 CW MEMPHIS TN 68° /25.2 /31 
* green - uhf WPTY-DT 24.1 ABC MEMPHIS TN 68°/ 25.2 /25 
* red - uhf WKNO-DT 10.1 PBS MEMPHIS TN 87° /21.0 /29 
* red - uhf WPXX-DT 50.1 MNT MEMPHIS TN 77° /21.9 /51 
blue - vhf WHBQ 13 FOX MEMPHIS TN 83° /19.8 /13 (the DT is not shown but is on UHF from the same tower as the VHF signal comes)

I am getting a Sat. System installed and am currently trying out the Phillips MANT940 I got for $40 from Wally World. It is ok so far but it is not permanently installed on a mast with the dish yet, so hard to give an acurate rating yet. It came with a small amp that pushes about 15 to 18 db. Would I do ok getting a stronger amp or getting the Winegard SquareShooter SS-2000 I am looking at on another web site? Or going with the Sensar that Dish recomends? My signals (according to my TV) seem to stay above 80 most of the time and usually only drop to 75 or so on the weakest signals (a couple stay in the 90's consistantly). 


This is what I am seeing on my TV's signal meter:

------------Signal range / SNR range
WPTY-DT 25:------92-94 / 65-67
WMC-DT 52:------76-86 / 51-55
WLMT-DT 31:------86-87 / 51-57 (currently dropping from 50's to 0 and then back)
WPXX-DT 51:------94-94 / 60-65
WREG-DT 28:------91-93 / 48-60
WKNO-DT 29:------80-87 / 51-58
WHBQ-DT ??:------80-90 / 50-60 (slight drops/not bad though)

It seems that my problem is the SNR (I assume is signal to noise) which is 51 to 65 on 3 or 4 of my stations most of the time and I get a great picture and have not noticed any drops, but on the others it can flustuate from 40 to 60 and sometimes drops in the 30's on 2 stations and that is when i get pixels and drops.

I am new to all this and have no idea what to look for....

I live in zip code 72301. I live in an apartment and can not roof mount. Want to mount on the Dish mast with the sat dish. I am on bottom floor of two story building. Only one tall building near buy, only 4 stories. My apt. building is between me and the transmitters. I live across the river from Memphis in Arkansas.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

There is no such thing as an "HDTV" antenna.


----------



## Mister B (Feb 19, 2007)

You should be aware that by February 2009 according to the FCC your WHBQ will be returning to channel 13 and WMC will go back to use of channel 5. A UHF only antenna may get the 13 adequately but that 5 is going to be difficult. I would avoid any amplification at your distance and situation, it is probably what is causing the signal fluctuation. The DB2 UHF antenna at antennasdirect.com would be a great solution except for the channels 5 and 13. Possibly by 2009 you could add a simple rabbit ear dipole rod for those two channels and combine with a UHF VHF combiner.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Mister B said:


> You should be aware that by February 2009 according to the FCC your WHBQ will be returning to channel 13 and WMC will go back to use of channel 5. A UHF only antenna may get the 13 adequately but that 5 is going to be difficult. I would avoid any amplification at your distance and situation, it is probably what is causing the signal fluctuation. The DB2 UHF antenna at antennasdirect.com would be a great solution except for the channels 5 and 13. Possibly by 2009 you could add a simple rabbit ear dipole rod for those two channels and combine with a UHF VHF combiner.


Thanks for the info. Hopefully Dish Network will have my locals in HD by then, lol. But it would only be the main stations so no cool sub stations, but I usually only watch the main netowrks anyways. Atleast I got a couple years to worry about it though, lol. I appreciate you looking up the info on my channels 5 and 13 though. Very usful. The Dish guy is here doing the install now so I will try with and with out the amp on my antenna.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> There is no such thing as an "HDTV" antenna.


I do not think I ever called any of the antennas I was lookin at as HDTV antennas. If I did I apologize (sheesh)....

I am only looking for a goos outdoors antenna and the ones I listed seem to be the ones suggested or have good ratings. I can not mount a roof model as I live in an apartment. Indoor antennas suck where I am ( I have tried several).

I know your a contributing editor, but atleast have something useful to say if your going to post. I came here looking for some help and I get the above quote from you. This is why people shy away from forums for help and then pick the wrong products for their applications. Rude comments never help. I would expect better from a so called "contributing editor".


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

falcon241073 said:


> ...Rude comments never help. I would expect better from a so called "contributing editor".


We can call ourselves anything we want. You could be the "Managing Editor" if that's what you want to call yourself. Someday maybe I'll be "Blue Eyed Devil".


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I wouldn't want to see you or anyone fall victim to the marketing hype that would try to convince
HD set owners that they need a special, more expensive HDTV antenna to receive OTA, therefor,
they should pay more. That's why I simply said _"There is no such thing as an "HDTV" antenna."_

I regret that you took the statement personally. It was not directed at you in the least, although in
your title you did say you were "*Needing a HD antenna...*".

Welcome to the board.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nick said:


> I wouldn't want to see you or anyone fall victim to the marketing hype that would try to convince
> HD set owners that they need a special, more expensive HDTV antenna to receive OTA, therefor,
> they should pay more. That's why I simply said _"There is no such thing as an "HDTV" antenna."_
> 
> ...


My apologie then Nick. I guess you are right. They do push the "HD" antenna thing to get more money. I did not mean to imply "HD" antenna as much as one for my HD TV that picked up well. I should have left the HD out. Sorry again for jumping on you. It just bothers me when I see someone new on the boards I frequent get less than helpful comments. Sorry I took yours this way.


----------



## falcon241073 (Jun 3, 2007)

Mikey said:


> We can call ourselves anything we want. You could be the "Managing Editor" if that's what you want to call yourself. Someday maybe I'll be "Blue Eyed Devil".


again, I am new here and did not realize we could give ourselves any title we wanted. That is why the comment struck me on the wrong side.

Guess I'll make mine the "Title Police":lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Guess I'll make mine the "Title Police"


Gopher it. :lol:


----------

